

Show HN: First Touch friendly Platformer - mdprasadeng

No one enjoys virtual controls for a platformer.My game &quot;Rubber Boy&quot; tries to solve this by using only touch gestures to control.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.solvevolve.flubber<p>Basically, flick to jump and tap to stop.
Personally I find this scheme much more practical and I have been able to go through some tough levels easily. 
I tried my best to incorporate most challenging and interesting levels only.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=mVlA2HBsT1Y<p>I am planning on open sourcing the code sometime soon( let me know if you would be interested). The game has no Ads, no IAPs its completely free (The network permission is to log level finishes).<p>P.S. I am looking to get into the gaming industry. Let me know if you can help me.
======
anilgulecha
What technologies were used in the creation? When would you post the source?

~~~
mdprasadeng
I have used libgdx and box2d. I am thinking of making it open source (have to
check if there is any bits of copied code). Will make the source available in
a couple of weeks.

